
Could we soon be able to detect cancer in 10 minutes? - dsr12
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/feb/24/the-10-minute-test-for-cancer-pioneering-methods-blood-test-detection-tumours-lung-breast-colorectal
======
xiphias2
It looks like the answer is not yet:

The article writes more than 5 years, but it will probably come some time.

